

Ask HN: What's the best bitcoin exchange? - redblood

I&#x27;ve seen plenty of people recommend Coinbase, but I&#x27;ve heard some bad stories that make me believe they (and their founders) are somewhat sketchy.<p>Would anybody be able to give me an idea of the most trustworthy place to buy bitcoin?
======
jadeddrag
If you are in a bigger city, I recommend in-person localbitcoins.com exchanges
using cash. It's quicker, and much more anonymous.

